# Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?



## muh.gp (25. Feb. 2013)

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

bitte seid mir jetzt nicht böse, aber ich habe zwei Fragen - eine davon wahrscheinlich ziemlich dumme!

Bei meinem Neubau 2013 werde ich auch einen kleinen "Pflanzfilter" mitbauen. Hier mal mein Plan:

 

Das Becken soll 250 cm lang sein und ca. 50 cm breit. Die Tiefe am Einlauf (via Überlauf aus dem bereits vorhandenen Teichlein auf der Terasse) soll 40 cm sein, am Ausgang zum neuen Teich (via Wasserfall) 55 cm.
Den Filter will ich in drei Bereiche aufteilen. Von Teil 1 soll das Wasser über eine Absperrung in Teil 2 fließen. Dann von Teil 2 durch Löcher am Boden einer Plexiglasscheibe, die über die Wasserhöhe hinaus führt und als Abtrennung dient, in Teil 3. Von dort aus dann in den neuen Teich.
Zur "Lagerung" des Substrats habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich zwei Gitterboxen von AUER (die für Backwaren) mit den Öffnungen gegenseitig aufeinander stelle, somit erhalte ich eine geschlossene Box. Alle Boxen werden etwas höher gestellt, damit darunter eine Ablaufmöglichkeit besteht und ich z.B. Teil 1 über ein Standrohr von Schlamm etc. befreien kann.

Nun stellt sich die Frage, was ich als Substrat in die Boxen gebe. Die Frage ich mir dabei immer wieder gestellt habe ist: 

*Kann da auch Helix rein?* (Bitte jetzt nicht steinigen!)

Wenn nicht, hättet Ihr andere Vorschläge und könnte mein Plan so funktionieren?

DANKE und viele Grüße,

Holger


----------



## Scheiteldelle (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

die Frage ist nicht blöd.
Ja Du kannst Helx nehmen!

Warum es nicht dafür genommen wird, ist der auf die benötigte Menge, sehr hohe Preis.
Ich habe z.B. für 3m³ Lavasplitt incl. Lieferung 230,-€ bezahlt.
Jetzt rechne mal aus, was 3 m³ Helx kosten.


----------



## kraeutergarten (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

Hallochen Holger

Das Wasser sucht sich den leichtesten Weg! Warum soll es sich daher durch die Kisten quälen?  Zudem noch ungefiltertes/nicht vorgefiltertes Teichwasser, da setzt sich das Substrat doch sowieso gleich zu und kann als Biofilter gar nicht mehr effektiv arbeiten. Bei einer Kisten-/Substrathöhe von nur wahrscheinlich 30 cm, sind die Kisten viel zu schnell durchgewurzelt.

Empfehlung: das Ganze 80 cm tief (nicht umsonst sind Schilfkläranlagen - das sind genau betrachtet Pflanzenkläranlagen) wegen der Durchwurzelung 80 cm tief, alle 50 cm eine Kammer, die wechselseitig durchflutet wird (einmal von oben einmal von unten usw.). 1. Kammer mit einer ordentlichen Vorfilterung. Alle weiteren Kammern voll gefüllt mit verschiedenem Substrat (Kies und Sand) und dann dicht bepflanzt. Würde mich sowieso stark bei der Umsetzung eines Pflanzenfilters an eine durchflutete Schilfkläranlage ausrichten, die sind effektiv, pflegeleicht, kostengünstig und schnell umsetzbar.

Finde es schade, dass nicht einmal grundsätzlich an das Thema Pflanzenfilter/Ökofilterung herangegangen wird und dazu die ganzen Parameter durchgearbeitet werden – mal ein Musterpflanzenfilter entwickelt wird. Hatte ja schon einmal probiert so etwas anzuschieben, aber leider sind die Bemerkungen und Anregungen  dazu viel zu oberflächlich, und es werden viel zu viele eigentlich festgelegen Fachbegriffe durcheinander geworfen. Da müsste doch endlich einmal Klarheit her! Wäre toll, wenn sich da mal was bewegen würde.....

der Jürgen


----------



## muh.gp (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> Das Wasser sucht sich den leichtesten Weg! Warum soll es sich daher durch die Kisten quälen?  Zudem noch ungefiltertes/nicht vorgefiltertes Teichwasser, da setzt sich das Substrat doch sowieso gleich zu und kann als Biofilter gar nicht mehr effektiv arbeiten. Bei einer Kisten-/Substrathöhe von nur wahrscheinlich 30 cm, sind die Kisten viel zu schnell durchgewurzelt.



Hallo Jürgen,

da war ich nicht eindeutig genug... Das Wasser aus dem eingeplanten Skimmer im neuen Teich wird durch meinen bisher vorhandenen Druckfilter in den oberen Teich gepumpt. Von da wir ein (größerer) Teil in den noch anzuschaffenden neuen Filter gepumpt (gemeinsam mit dem Wasser aus dem Bodenablauf im neuen Teich). Da ich aber eine gewisse Differenz zwischen einlaufenden und ausgepumpten Wasser im kleinen Teich habe, wird ein Überlauf installiert. Der soll dann den "Pflanzfilter" beliefern. Dabei handelt es sich nur um Oberflächenwasser. Somit ist die Verschmutzung nicht so heftig.

Oh je, ich glaube das war verwirrend, oder? Also mal kurz auf das Papier gebracht...

 

Ich habe mir irgendendwie in den Kopf gesetz, dass beide Teiche verbunden sind (Mehr Volumen und so...). Insgesamt werden drei Pumpen in Betrieb sein, die zwei Filter beliefern. Sieht selbst für mich ein wenig verwirrend aus, jetzt wo ich so auf das Papier schaue. aber das ist mal der Plan. 

Was haltet Ihr davon?


Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

Warum lässt Du nicht gleich das Wasser aus dem alten oberen Teich über den Überlauf in den Pflanzenfilter laufen!? Ich denke mal, die 2400 l Pumpe wird nicht so viel schaffen, dass das der Überlauf von oberen alten Teich in den Pflanzenfilter nicht bewältigen kann. Ich würde mir eine Pumpe echt sparen. Der Pflanzenfilter ist doch separat vom oberen alten und dem unteren neuen Teich!? Oder?


----------



## muh.gp (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

Hi Zacky,

Danke für den Tipp, aber...

1. Der "Pflanzenfilter" läuft direkt in den neuen Teich....

2. Habe ich denn genügend Wasseraustausch, wenn ich aus dem oberen Terassenteich nur das Oberflächenwasser "absauge"?

3. Ich weiß nicht, ob der "Pflanzenfilter" das schafft... Wobei, das Wasser wird ja später durch zwei Filter gejagt...

Das mit der dritten Pumpe passt mir auch nicht wrklich. Aufwand, Wartung und vor allem STROMKOSTEN!!!!! Müsste sie eh vor meiner Gattin "verstecken", die dreht durch bei drei Pumpen! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## kraeutergarten (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

Hallochen Holger

Punkt eins, ohne effektiven Vorfilter würde ich auf keinen Fall einen Pflanzen-/Biofilter betreiben! Als Beispiel greife ich auf ein Aquarium zurück, das mit einem reinen Biofilter nur mit Substrat betrieben wird. Wenn man dort nicht mit einem Vorfilter arbeitet der regelmässig gesäubert wird und wer solch einen mal gereinigt hat (bei dem klaren Wasser eines Aquariums), der weiß wie viel Dreck dort zusammen kommt, könnte nie einen Substratfilter mit hoher Efektivität über Jahre laufen lassen. – In einem Teich hat man allein schon durch die grosse Oberfläche eine enorme Verschmutzungsmasse, die unbedingt vorgefiltert werden muss, bevor das Teichwasser in den Bio-/Pflanzenfilterbereich eindringt – sonst können die Bakterien auf der Oberfläche des Substrats einfach nicht effektiv genug arbeiten.

Punkt zwei; wenn ich einen so raummässig grossen Pflanzenfilter der effektiv aufgebaut wurde und läuft installiere wie geplant, dann braucht man doch den ganzen anderen Filter-Schnickschnack gar nicht mehr. Zudem die geplanten 3 Pumpen genug zerhakte Kleinlebewesenmasse produzieren, die man erst auch mal wieder entsorgen muss, daran wird aber oft kein Gedanke verschwendet. Es gibt genügend andere Hebesysteme die keine Kleinlebewesenkloake produzieren und dabei weniger Energie verbrauchen und sogar das Wasser mit zusätzlichem Sauerstoff anreichern.

Der Jürgen


----------



## kraeutergarten (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

Hallo Holger 

bei einem vollkommen natürlichen Teich (mit Zu- und Ablauf) besteht der Austausch auch nur durch Wasser das in Oberflächennähe zugeführt und abgeleitet wird. Man sollte auch bedenken, dass den Pflanzen-
/Substratfilter das Wasser nur leicht durchströmen sollte und nicht mit grossem Druck durchgepresst wird.

Zur Reinigungskraft eines Pflanzenfilters würde ich einfach mal die Leistungsfähigkeit einer 3 Personen Schilfkläranlage vergleichen und die hat es mit den Fäkalien bestimmt schwerer als mit dem Wasser eines Teiches.

Der Jürgen


----------



## muh.gp (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

Hallo Jürgen,

das mit dem Oberflächenwasser leuchtet mir ein...

Und die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit hat mich auch schon beschäftigt. Könnte ein bisschen viel werden...

Gibt es noch Meinungen zu meiner Helix-Substrat-Frage? DANKE!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## karsten. (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*



kraeutergarten schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Finde es schade, dass nicht einmal grundsätzlich an das Thema Pflanzenfilter/Ökofilterung herangegangen wird und dazu die ganzen Parameter durchgearbeitet werden – mal ein Musterpflanzenfilter entwickelt wird. Hatte ja schon einmal probiert so etwas anzuschieben, aber leider sind die Bemerkungen und Anregungen  dazu viel zu oberflächlich, und es werden viel zu viele eigentlich festgelegen Fachbegriffe durcheinander geworfen. Da müsste doch endlich einmal Klarheit her! Wäre toll, wenn sich da mal was bewegen würde.....
> 
> der Jürgen




Hallo 

über effektiv arbeitende Wurzelraumfilter 
auch manchmal "umgangssprachlich"   Bodenfilter ,bepflanzter Bodenfilter oder 
Pflanzenfilter genannt ist schon viel gesprochen worden .

immer wieder wabbert durch´s Forum die Vorstellung ein paar Pflanzen auf Hydro in den Kreislauf zu stellen und das dann Pflanzenfilter zu nennen 

hallo Helix ! 


warum sollen ein paar Pflanzen wurzelnackt im Filterstrom eine stärkere Abbauleistung vollbringen als wenn man sie einfach in den Teich pflanzt ?

das Ganze dann noch 100% aerob eingerichtet mit Schlamm"sammler"  außerhalb des Wurzelraums. 

Klinisch rein  


leider ineffektiv  

immer wieder gern zitiert :Jürgen bei Koi.de nachzulesen


> der wohl größte Kappes an der ganzen Geschichte ist der mehr als deutlich widerlegbare Glauben, dass alleine bereits Pflanzen eine messbare Reduktion von Stickstoffverbindungen und Phosphor bewirken. Einzig eine Algenplage vermag es eine quantitativ messbare Veränderung herbeizuführen. Und das Wachstumspotential und die Vermehrungsrate von Algen übertreffen die der höheren Pflanzen um Lichtjahre.
> 
> Bei den üblichen täglichen Futtermengen benötigt man substratlose "Pflanzenfilter" in Fußballfeldgröße um einen tatsächlichen Nutzen daraus ziehen zu können. Einige wenige Quadratmeter sind in Sachen Reinigungsleistung so etwas von uneffizient, dass selbst der Placeboeffekt nicht mehr zum tragen kommt. Wie oft düngt man eigentlich Pflanzen und welche Mengen Dünger verwendet man dazu? Wenn ich Pflanzen täglich mit mehr Nährstoffen versorge als diese verwerten können, wachsen diese dann zu Giganten heran? Wie hoch ist wohl der Stickstoffgehalt von Pflanzenmasse?
> 
> ...


----------



## kraeutergarten (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

Einen schönen guten Abend,

wenn ich die Texte lese, dann wird doch genau ersichtlich was ich meine, da werden der Pflanzenfilter (eigentlich besser bekannt als Schilfkläranlage), Bodenfilter (Substratfilterung innerhalb des Teiches), Biofilter Substratfilter ausserhalb des Teiches) und reine Pflanzenfilter ohne Substrat einfach durcheinandergewirbelt und als das "Gleiche" dargestellt. Ein absoluter Irrsinn nach meiner Ansicht! Da sollte unbedingt mal Klarheit reinkommen und die Moderation nicht noch das Verwirrspiel anfachen!

noch nen schönen Abend, der Jürgen vom Geiseltaler Kräutergarten


----------



## Zacky (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Gibt es noch Meinungen zu meiner Helix-Substrat-Frage? DANKE!
> 
> Grüße,
> Holger


 
Hallo Holger.

Zur der Frage, ob Helix als Substrat geeignet ist oder nicht oder Sinn macht, würde ich derzeit sagen NEIN. Das Helix gibt es als "schwimmendes" und als "schwebendes", wobei das schwebende Helix ohne Umwälzungsunterstützung am Boden liegt.

Im Falle des Einsatzes als Substrat braucht es schon eine recht große Menge, dann vermutlich auch das "schwebende" Helix. Bei der Größe und Menge ein teures Unterfangen und schon aus diesem Grund ein NEIN. Anderer wichtiger Punkt wäre mir noch, dass die Wurzeln der Pflanzen durch das Helix in alle Richtungen wandern und ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob das dem Helix auf Dauer gut gefällt, denn die Wurzeln nehmen jede Lücke um sich auszudehnen. Das Helix, insbesondere die große Oberfläche, wird dadurch auf Dauer evtl. auch deutlich minimiert, weil das Wasser das Helix gar nicht mehr so gut durchströmen mag. Auch wenn du mal die Wurzeln beschneiden musst, ist dein Helix fehl am Platze, mal ganz abgesehen davon, wenn du mal die Pflanzen auf Grund ihrer Größe trennen musst.

Das ist jetzt nur reine Theorie und nicht getestet oder sonst wie bestätigt. Ich würde einfachen Kies oder Lavagranulat nutzen und davon wenn möglich so wenig - wie möglich. Nur zum Pflanzen halten, den Rest sollten die entstehenden Wurzeln machen.


----------



## muh.gp (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

Danke, Zacky!

Das ist eine Antwort, die ich verstehe und nachvollziehen kann. Na dann werde ich mal nach anderen Lösungen hier im Forum weitersuchen...

Grüße!
Holger


----------



## Zacky (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich mal nach anderen Lösungen hier im Forum weitersuchen...


 
 ...da gibt es noch sooooo viel zu entdecken und dann hast du wieder neue Ideen...

Ich kann Dir nur aus meiner Erfahrung berichten und sagen, dass ich beim ersten Teich, der ursprünglich als Schwimmteich gedacht und konzipiert war, mit einfachen gewaschenen Kies 16/32 gearbeitet habe. Meine Pflanzenfilterregenerationszone - oder wie wir das auch nennen wollen - ist 50cm tief und ist bis zum Grund gefüllt. Nach heutiger Erfahrung würde ich sie nicht mehr so tief machen, was ich dann auch beim zweiten Teich - reiner Koiteich mit Pflanzenzone - auch berücksichtigt habe. Die Kieszone ist eine Mischung aus Lavagranulat und Abdeck-Kies 8/16 und nur noch 10-20cm tief.

In beiden Fällen wird das Wasser bei mir von unten über Drainagerohre in die Kieszonen gedrückt und steigt hier nach oben durch den Kies und durch die Wurzeln. Davon verspreche ich mir, dass einige Bakterien - vermutlich anerobe - im Kies sitzen und ein paar Nährstoffe umwandeln und dann die Wurzeln es auch gleich wieder - nach ihren Möglichkeiten natürlich - aufnehmen.

Da aber hinreichend bekannt ist, dass die Pflanzenbestände in künstlichen Gartenteichen nie bzw meist nicht die ausreichende Menge und Größe erreichen, die man zur Filterung braucht, habe ich natürlich die Filtermedien Helix und Schwämme (Patronenfilter) noch zusätzlich als Hauptfilterung.

Bei einem dritten Teich, den ich bauen wollen würde, würde ich den Pflanzenteil auch wieder im Teich integrieren, aber dann mit dieser Zwischenebene um den Schmuddel der sich unterhalb der Substraschichten und den Pflanzen absetzt abzusaugen. Ob nun mit BA oder Zielsaugtechnik sei dahin gestellt.

Ich habe mal in einem interessanten Video gesehen, dass in einem Koiteich der ganze Boden mit Kies ausgelegt war, wobei es hier recht grober Kies jenseits der 32er gewesen sein muss. Ich habe keine BA gefunden, was mich rätseln ließ, wie das geht. Das Wasser war sauber und der Boden kaum mit Dreck übersäht. Ich habe irgendwann gesehen, dass sie unter dem Kies auch solche Gitterplatten hatten und darunter ein entsprechender Hohlraum vorhanden war, wo sich vermutlich die Bodenabläufe befanden. Diese Optik und das ganze System fande ich sehr interessant und werde ich bestimmt beim dritten Teichbau ausprobieren.

Ich bin nun auch nicht der Experte was die aneroben und aeroben Bakterien betrifft, also verzeiht mir, wenn ich da jetzt falsche Begrifflichkeiten verwende.


----------



## muh.gp (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

Hallo,

die Idee aus dem Video finde ich ja mal hoch interessant. Macht auch irgendwie Sinn... Der Schmutz kann absacken, wird durch den BA entsorgt und die Fische haben trotzdem ihren natürlichen Untergrund. Aber das geht dann wohl zu Lasten der Begehbarkeit des Teichs....

Dennoch mal eine echte Überlegung wert... Schließlich steht mein Teichbau ja gerade an...

Danke und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Wanderra (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

In meinem Pflanzfilter hab ich gar kein Substrat!
Das Becken fasst ca. 1000l, und ist voll mit Unterwasserpflanzen ( __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt). Damit das nicht so kahl aussieht, hab ich eine Stahlmatte drüber gelegt, auf der ich Wasserschwertlilien und __ Zwergrohrkolben gepflanzt habe. (Die Matte liegt ca.5cm unter der Wasseroberfläche)

Gruß Jens


----------



## Zacky (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*



Wanderra schrieb:


> Damit das nicht so kahl aussieht, hab ich eine Stahlmatte drüber gelegt, auf der ich Wasserschwertlilien und __ Zwergrohrkolben gepflanzt habe.



Hallo. Das ist ja im Grunde genommen das, was ich meine. Aber wie hast Du denn die Pflanzen auf der Stahlgittermatte zum Halten / Stehen bekommen?


----------



## Wanderra (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

Hallo Zacky!

Genau genommen ist es keine normale Stahlmatte, sondern eine Gittermatte mit relativen engen Kästchen(ca.3x3cm)!
Da konnte ich die Wurzeln dazwischen drücken, und inzwischen sind die Pflanzen mit dem Gitter verwachsen.


Gruß Jens!


----------



## Zacky (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

 Danke Jens.


----------



## Icke12 (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*



Zacky schrieb:


> :
> Bei einem dritten Teich, den ich bauen wollen würde, würde ich den Pflanzenteil auch wieder im Teich integrieren, aber dann mit dieser Zwischenebene um den Schmuddel der sich unterhalb der Substraschichten und den Pflanzen absetzt abzusaugen. Ob nun mit BA oder Zielsaugtechnik sei dahin gestellt.



Hallo Zacky,

die Idee ist gut. Wie würdest Du den Ein- und Ablauf gestalten, damit im unteren ( freien) Bereich der Schmuddel nicht weiter gespült wird ? Ein- und Auslauf müsste auf jeden Fall darüber liegen...

Ist der Kies vom Pflanzenbereich in Deinem Koiteich oberhalb der Wasserlinie `?
Danke und LG
icke


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

Hallo Icke.

Ich würde auf der einen Seite unterhalb der Zwischenebene einleiten, damit sich das Wasser über die ganze Fläche bzw. über den ganzen Raum verteilt und dann durch das Substrat nach oben steigen müsste. Den oder die Schmutzablässe würde ich auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite machen. Rein von der Theorie her, müsste das einströmende Wasser den Schmuddel - was ja im Grunde genommen überwiegend nur abgestorbene Bakkis sind - zu diesen Schmutzablässen treiben und diese sich dann dort absetzen lassen. Wenn es bautechnisch machbar ist, werde ich den Boden auch zu den Schmutzablässen hin abschrägen. Nun gehe ich aber von einer länglichen Form aus, wo ich dann auf der einen schmaleren Seite einleite und entsprechend an der anderen schmalen Seite die Abläufe habe. Ggf. würde ich über den Schmutzablässen noch einen Kontrollschacht bauen, um auch mal ordentlich von oben nachzuspülen.

Wie gesagt, alles im Moment nur graue Theorie, da die Umsetzung zum 3.Teich noch etwas weiter weg ist.

Und -  Nein, mein Kies in der Pflanzenzone liegt aktuell unter der Wasserlinie und ich sammel regelmäßig die Algenfelder vom Kies runter.


----------



## Icke12 (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

DAnke Zacky, 

ich hätte nur an Kontroll / Pumpenschacht (vielleicht sogar 2) gedacht, da mir hier ein BA übertrieben erscheint...
Daher die Idee... Einlauf über der Zwischenebene, dann kann der Mulm sich nach unten arbeiten und unten ist wenig bis keine Strömung.... Überlauf auch oberhalb, wir wollen den Mulm ja nicht im Teich haben...
Bedenken wäre eben nur, ob da unten dann nicht Prozesse stattfinden, die unseren Fischen nicht gefallen werden ???
LG icke


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

An welche Prozesse dachtest Du? Zersetzung, Fäulnis, Nitrit- o. Nitratüberschuss? Leider bin ich da nicht so firm, was für Prozesse stattfinden und welche bio-chemische Reaktion das hervorruft. :?

Diesen Schmutz, der sich dann unterhalb der "Substratebene" befindet, ist ja jetzt bei den meisten Filtern auch vorhanden. So z.Bsp. unter dem Helix - jeder hat eine Medienauflage, wo drauf / drüber dann Matten, Helix, Bioballs liegen . drunter setzt sich der Schmodder ab (der ja nicht unmittelbar aus dem Teich kommt, dafür haben die meisten eben die Vorfilter) und wird dann über die Schmutzablässe entsorgt. Das sollte regelmäßig passieren, denn da sammelt sich ganz schön was an über eine Saison.

Ich habe das bei mir gesehen, und mit einfachen Öffnen des Schmutzablasses war es nicht getan. Das Wasser lief raus, "rutschte" nur über den Schmuddelteppich...das war wie Lehm-Schlammpamps oder so...da musste ich dann mit Schlammsauger und Wasserdüse ran um den Dreck zu lösen.


----------



## Icke12 (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bau Pflanzfilter und blöde Frage! Helix als Substrat im Pflanzfilter?*

Ich dachte eher an Zersetzung und Fäulnis.
Vielleicht weis jemand mehr ? 
Aber wenn es ähnlich wie im Biofilter ist, hätte ich keine roße Sorge...


----------

